# SOMERSWORTH BOTTLE SHOW IS SUNDAY APRIL 5TH



## Oldtimer (Feb 28, 2009)

SOMERSWORTH NH BOTTLE SHOW IS SUNDAY APRIL 5TH MARK YOUR CALENDAR - 

 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 Listed this here for Bram and anyone who would like to go. See ya there.


----------



## Mike O (Mar 10, 2009)

Bump.  I am driving out to an auction in Texas for the Sunday before, I hope to be back in time to go to Somersworth. It is always a great time


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 26, 2009)

Mike, if your to tired when you get back, I'll drive. I don't know for sure if my truck will be running well but it will limp. It might even make it back!! Anyway, your right, it's a great show.


----------



## Mike O (Mar 27, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: cowseatmaize
> 
> Mike, if your to tired when you get back, I'll drive. I don't know for sure if my truck will be running well but it will limp. It might even make it back!! Anyway, your right, it's a great show.


----------



## Stardust (Mar 28, 2009)

GREAT SHOW, LEARNED A LOT THERE. []


----------



## downeastdigger (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi guys -

 I bartered a catered Christmas party for the nice new hotels up the street from here a few months ago.  I did it in exchange for a few ROOM gift certificates to the hotels. The rooms are awesome and run about $100+ or so.  I would be willing to trade a bottle or two of equal value .  So if you were debating spending the night, and wanted to "pay for your room with bottles".  Email me Bramiam@aol.com.  Maybe we can work a deal  

 Looking forward to the show !  
 Bram


----------



## downeastdigger (Apr 4, 2009)

Hope to see lots of you tomorrow at the show!


----------



## Stardust (Apr 5, 2009)

have fun, take lots of pictures for those of us who can't get there. wish i could be there today. thanks. star


----------



## Precious Little (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey, Bram. 

 Great show (and food) as usual! I hope everyone found as many bargains as I did.


----------

